# Ultimos drivers nvidia

## brutico

Pues no me arranca la X con estos drivers teniendo GTX 1080, alguien mas le pasa? he tenido que bloquear la version 410.57 e instalar la 396.54

----------

## quilosaq

Lás únicas tarjetas gráficas a las que da soporte la versión 410.57 son:

GeForce RTX 2080 Ti

GeForce RTX 2080

https://www.nvidia.es/Download/driverResults.aspx/138290/es

Edito: Es lo que entiendo de la información que publica nvidia en el enlace. No he intentado usar esa versión de drivers.

Edito2: He probado con una GeForce GT 710, supuestamente no soportada, y me ha funcionado.Last edited by quilosaq on Mon Sep 24, 2018 9:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## brutico

Ostras que raro han separado las gamas de tarjetas graficas. No lo sabia

----------

## pelelademadera

yo no tengo ningun problema con el ultimo driver y una 1080...

----------

## brutico

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo no tengo ningun problema con el ultimo driver y una 1080...

 

El ultimo es 410.57 y no soprta la gama 1080

----------

## pelelademadera

 *brutico wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   yo no tengo ningun problema con el ultimo driver y una 1080... 
> 
> El ultimo es 410.57 y no soprta la gama 1080

 

de donde sacaste eso?

acabo de decir que tengo una 1080 funcionando con los ultimos drivers...

https://imgur.com/a/zY7WNoD

----------

## quilosaq

Lamento si he creado confusión. He probado la versión 410.57 de nvidia-drivers con una GeForce GT 710 que no está en la lista de tarjetas soportadas y me ha funcionado.

El único paso adicional que he tenido que hacer después de instalar el paquete ha sido reiniciar el equipo para cargar de nuevo el núcleo.

----------

